# Polaris Ranger Crew 1000 vs Can-Am Defender



## Camo

I am looking for feedback on the overall satisfaction on each of these including your experience with durability. I am looking at these two models for 2018.


----------



## Camo

I am leaning toward buying the 2018 Polaris Ranger Crew 1000 in Camo, but I am still looking for the opinion of the 2Coolers. You guys tend to tell the truth and not the hype. I would appreciate any and all feedback!


----------



## igo320

Might try posting in hunting section, more traffic. I can't help you other than I have a 800 Can Am Outlander that is bad to the bone, for a 4 wheeler.


----------



## atcfisherman

You can't go wrong with either. The Ranger has been Polaris' bread and butter and it is awesome. The Defender by Can Am is quality top build and very powerful. The only problem I see with Can Am's, at least with the ATV's, is the brake pads are terrible. I have a 2016 Can Am Outlander Max DPS with about 250 miles and had to replace the pads. Two trips later the pads are worn down again. The dealer is going to check the system to see if they calipers are not releasing correctly. Others I've talked with have had the same issues with Can Am' brake pads. Other than that, they are amazing.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

Have a family member buy a Can-Am about 6 months ago. During a trail ride NOT MUDDING in November he had a high temp alarm go off, checked his radiator and was almost dry. All he had was beer and water, so he poured water in the radiator just to get him back to the truck. Took it to the dealership and had water and radiator fluid in his oil. The Can-Am shop said they wouldn't cover it because he put water in the radiator and should have just been towed back. After fighting with the dealership he ended up leaving and taking to another shop. Had it fixed and sold the Can-Am as fast as possible. Now he's looking for a RZR, NEVER GOING BACK TO CAN-AM AGAIN.


----------



## Aktx

I'm in Idaho now, just finished riding a couple weeks at St. Anthony Dunes in Rexburg, now roaming north and exploring mountain roads and trails. I ride Can Am X3 XRS...turbo charged 172 HP. My last machine was a Can Am 1000, both side by sides. I've had the opportunity to look over and ride pretty much all of them and here's my take.

Can am has the Rotax engine with a long history of superb engineering. Powertrains seem far more reliable than Polaris. Fewer belt breaks. My running buddy has 4800 miles, almost exclusively in the dunes on an X3 and still original belt. Rotax engines power predator drones, and many new generation aircraft. 

Polaris seems somewhat smoother both in suspension and driveline. Can Am drive is noisy, an irritant. Polaris suspension is easier riding, Can Am is set for high G hits, great for racing but not so much so for trail riding.

Can Am will walk away from Polaris power wise but that's this year. Can Am build quality generally seems better, especially on interior of car. 

Of course these are the upper end of the performance line for both companies but I think the comparisons are valid. Both are good machines. I'd consider the dealers, and which have the best shop service.


----------



## OttNot

They are both fairly solid machines. I know the transmission in the Rangers do not like big tires, or mud. And a turf mode delete is mandatory as soon as you get it. I grenaded my rear diff and trans case. I have a friend that's a mechanic at a local dealer and hes yet to work on a Defender and they are selling them 5 to 1 over the Ranger.


----------



## sand storm

I own a Ranger 900 crew. Do i love it? NO. It runs great but the quality is somewhat on the weak side. I think Can-am quality is better and warranty support is better. My buddy has a 1000 crew which is an improvement over the 900 but still fit and finish falls short in comparison to the Can-am crew which i have been around many of them. Regardless both can get the job done but warranty support winner is Can-am. Seems Polaris always has excuses to not honor warranties unless u can argue like a lawyer. Good luck on your choice!


----------



## Trouthunter

sand storm said:


> I own a Ranger 900 crew. Do i love it? NO. It runs great but the quality is somewhat on the weak side. I think Can-am quality is better and warranty support is better. My buddy has a 1000 crew which is an improvement over the 900 but still fit and finish falls short in comparison to the Can-am crew which i have been around many of them. Regardless both can get the job done but warranty support winner is Can-am. Seems Polaris always has excuses to not honor warranties unless u can argue like a lawyer. Good luck on your choice!





> Have a family member buy a Can-Am about 6 months ago. During a trail ride NOT MUDDING in November he had a high temp alarm go off, checked his radiator and was almost dry. All he had was beer and water, so he poured water in the radiator just to get him back to the truck. Took it to the dealership and had water and radiator fluid in his oil. The Can-Am shop said they wouldn't cover it because he put water in the radiator and should have just been towed back. After fighting with the dealership he ended up leaving and taking to another shop. Had it fixed and sold the Can-Am as fast as possible. Now he's looking for a RZR, NEVER GOING BACK TO CAN-AM AGAIN.


You read this right?

TH


----------

